# smudge



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures, gorgeous kitty,


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

Smudge is a little cutie, I love her colouring


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh what a gorgeous cat, love the nose smudge I presume that's how he/she got their name?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

yea soon as we got him we were right smudge it is lol 

im always taking pics of him


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Lovely pics of your cutie kitty.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wow lovely pics, such a cute kitty!


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm in love with your cat lol


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

These are some very precious photos. Your kitty sure likes to get into things. I really like the envelope hat. Funny.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ohhhh look at them big eyes, kitten eyes have to be the cutest things ever. your cat is gorgeous


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

he's one very nosey cat. i will look for some more stupid ones... my fave is the one in the paper bag


----------



## Weebles (Nov 4, 2009)

awwww whata cutie! love the name as well think it really suits


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

mardy bum


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

some more pics of smudge


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i couldnt do anythin but laugh when i came across this

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Aw gorgeous photos


----------

